# Canon A-1 Is anyone interested in this camera?



## cam8122 (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought it new and kept it clean. Have you any ideas for its use?


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 10, 2011)

cam8122 said:


> Have you any ideas for its use?


Put some film in it?


----------



## cam8122 (Aug 10, 2011)

I guess I could but it's heavy and I just use my iPad or cell phone now. Getting up there so like to keep it light.


----------



## cabledawg (Sep 29, 2011)

I would like to have a second body to use along side my AE-1.  How much do you want and what comes with it?  I know this thread is old, but I'm new here and just saw this today.


----------

